# Die Cast Conversions '09



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I WANTED TO KEEP THE INTERIOR ONTHIS ONE, SO I WENT THE DIRECT DRIVE ROUTE


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome work!!!! Me likes to mail truck most!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Maybe the mail will get here quicker now:thumbsup:

Great job!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

VJ since you use the guildes as a stationary pickup system , have you thought about making your own??? Ive made a couple an they seem to work pretty well. I use desoldering tape as the pick ups an a piece of plastic corner molding from home depot to make the guilde. I cut a couple pieces an glue them together an sand the crap out of them to get them thin enough for the slot the cut to size. to attach the braid you could use small 1/8" brass screws or do like the riggen flag an drill 2 small holes an insert a small piece of round stock. You would need to solder the end of the braid an drill a small hole for this but would work well. you could make 1000's of guilds from one 8' piece of corner molding

Kevin

BTW LOVE the Trucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

VJ,
Awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

More masterpieces from VJ!
Your imagination seems limitless!:thumbsup:


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

ooouuuwwww dubs!
i like 'em,ingenious direct drive


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet......talk about Express delivery......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool conversions VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking goooood!!! RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Those are sweet looking VJ.. 
That is having your Bling and cash to..


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks guys... the Bling truck flies. The body is really thin and light, hardly weighs more than some hard plastic bodies. Plus the big rears with silicones grab more track than smaller wheels do. 

I'm really enjoy doing these conversions.
More to come


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey vj!do you basically just drive an axle through your motor for that direct drive set up??if so,how's it done?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

You never cease to amaze me. David


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey vj!do you basically just drive an axle through your motor for that direct drive set up??if so,how's it done?


nope, it'a motor from an Ideal TCR go cart.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

next to my Mongoose and Snake funny cars.. this is my my favoite conversion to date... I even added a working roof light


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My name is Gasser... Sargeant Willy Gasser.. This is my partner Tom Tuesday.. ..Da da da..da.....Da da da da daaaahhhh.. The diecast you are about to see is true.. The frame has been changed to deflect the innocent...

Awesome VJ!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that a blinkie LED I see???

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

great concept VJ!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> My name is Gasser... Sargeant Willy Gasser.. This is my partner Tom Tuesday.. ..Da da da..da.....Da da da da daaaahhhh.. The diecast you are about to see is true.. The frame has been changed to deflect the innocent...
> 
> Awesome VJ!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that a blinkie LED I see???
> 
> UtherJoe



OMG that is so funny, Ujoe!

Diggin this piece alot, VJ! It is now my fave too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sltman, You have toooooo much time   Cool Willys VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Now thats slick Jim, just need 4-5 Irish Cops hanging off it lol..


Dave


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man!that's a beaut!what chassis are you running on that,vj?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it's powered by a modfied life like chassis.. my new fav source for power
like the willy's cop car.. this one also has a working roof light.
I need to get some whitewalls for it though... looks like weird jack will be getting an order


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome job again!!!! This one looks even cooler that the last!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just out of curiosity, how are you insulating the LED from the diecast?? I always feed the LED from the underside and JB it in place... And are they from Evans?? Just wonderin'....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Slotman... I'm an expoy man. I use JB sometimes, but it takess too long to dry. I like quick set expoxy from ACE Hardware


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Those are great! I have tried some conversions and they aren't that easy.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Man, that paddy wagon is killer! I have never done a die-cast conversion and until now had no idea how much work is involved in getting a chassis mounted in there. Nice work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a police car!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


>


If the police had been driving these when I was a teen, I'd have been getting myself in all kinds of trouble just for the ride home in it!
Sweet car, mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm really digging these JADA/DUB CITY cars for conversion. They're a hair bigger than Hot Wheels and they have screw off chassis... which makes putting a motorized chassis in much easier. 

Life Like chassis are easy to modify for fit and the motors seem to be able to handle the extra weight easily. I haven't run them for more than 10 minutes each, even after that, they don't seem to be unusally hot. Marchon chassis also have motors that can handle the extra weight with ease.

Thanks for the props fellow slot dudes... coming from such a talented group of builders and customizers, it's quite a compliment.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

do you work in larger scales aswell?i have a 1/32 car that i am going to convert further into a better running slot.it has been outfitted with a flag and braids,but its a battery powered jada,with an ho can motor in the back...needless to say underpowered.i have a 1/43 artin motor i will put into it in the inline configuration,but i need to improve the tires...any ideas on tires?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! Those are Great VJ!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey slotnewbie... I don't work with larger scales. Not yet anyway.
Post some pics of your progress... it's will be cool to see a larger scale converstion.

I've seen some done here by others and they always look great. I'm guessing it would be easy to find 1/24 and 1/25 models to turn into slot cars.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have found a few at thrift stores,for a buck or two...just finished a 289 cobra,but the fit of the parts wasn't great...i put some pics on the customs thread,of how i installed the new 1/43 artin motor,if you're interested.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom Daniels Draggin' Dragon


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> Tom Daniels Draggin' Dragon


hey vj!i would love to know how you insert the axle through the arm like that!i have a couple hotwheels that would work for,plus a jag 1/43 model aswell!would ya do a step by step sometime?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I buy the motors that way... I get them from Ideal TCR go carts. 
They run me 20 bucks a pop.. OUCH!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

MOM!...It's not fair!

Jimmy gets to put his motor and pick-ups where ever he wants!

Cool!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> I buy the motors that way... I get them from Ideal TCR go carts.
> They run me 20 bucks a pop.. OUCH!


yikes!ok,so now we know!just askin cause the larger scale guys do that from time to time on scratchbuilts...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

You can also use a tyco 440x2 arm an use a wheel press an move the shaft. And put it in a can,Thats what I do


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good VJ!!! I wanna try that some day!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Lookin cool there VJ.. Likes the custom dragon Hauler..:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow...*

VJ, those are cool!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool cars VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome lookers, VJ!!! The second one especially!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!

Yer on a roll Jim!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys... I had 2 weeks off around thwe holidays and had time to catch up on some projects


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A new one....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is so cool!!! One of these days I want to attempt something like that!! Hmmm... Valdez Oil Company?? Would make good use of them "slickster" decals..LOLOL. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice selection VJ.

I REALLY like that rig!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicely done, VJ! 

You find the coolest pieces to work with! :thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

That fire tanker is awesome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is one cool conversion!!! Where you keep finding all these great looking vehicles??? RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That is one cool conversion!!! Where you keep finding all these great looking vehicles??? RM


Jada and Dub City packs ... the tanker completes a set that included both cop cars and the Bling truck. There was another one, but I messed it up when I tried to clear coat it. What's cool about these cars is that you can save the Rims for other customs. All you need to do is slip on silicone tires for an AFX specialty rims and you're off to the races. They're also made of a lighter die cast than Hot Wheels, and they have screw on chassis, so dremeling is less. They're wider than Hot wheels, which makes it easy to fit a Life Like power train in them. They run great, they're easy to convert and you get bonus rims too. Plus they have a wide selection of cars to choose from. 

VJ says yeah to Jada and Dub City die cast cars!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

totally outdid yerself on that one,vj!thats one mean lookin tanker!wtg again!have ya tried the maisto stuff?i saw some at zellers that were like 5 bucks,with screw on chassis aswell...P.S.do you have any handling problems with the guide pin so far back?just askin..


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I put a dab of super glue on the chassis, then I put the chassis on the track and lay the body on top... this way I can be sure the classis lays as it normally would on the track. Once the super glue holds, I finish the job with expoxy. The pin may look psuhed back, but it's in the same position it would noramally be.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Wow!
> 
> Yer on a roll Jim!



What Bill said...WOW!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

PLASTIC BODY HOT WHEELS CONVERSION









ALL FOR SALE ON THE BAY! CHECK LISTINGS FOR DEATAILS


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice ledsled!!!wish i had bucks...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice VJ!!! I agree, the sled looks awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

motor and blower is from a DASH Henry and the the pipes are froma JL t-bucket. RRR rims


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME DRAG BUG!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Wes... and it FLIES! It's a very light body, the only real weight is in the front, which is nice because it helps the guide stay in the slot. This is my 3rd Tom Daniels car... I think I may just do a whole 12 car line of them.... since AW won't.. lol!

the next one will be his "Quicksilver" Chevy wagon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy cowabunga VJ!!!!! That is sick in an awesome kinda way!!! Dang!! :freak::freak: Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Diecastconvertomeister VJ's next Sano Hit!*

Yes, VJ, you have gotta be the resident Diecastconvertomeister! Buga Boo on a Life Like T Chassis - what's not to like? Nada. Zip. Zero. You are da man when it comes to motivating heavy metal. 

Hutt loves it. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Thanks Wes... and it FLIES! It's a very light body, the only real weight is in the front, which is nice because it helps the guide stay in the slot. This is my 3rd Tom Daniels car... I think I may just do a whole 12 car line of them.... since AW won't.. lol!
> 
> the next one will be his "Quicksilver" Chevy wagon.


Nice 'version per normal Jim. 

Love the 'tude too! "Aint building what I want? Then I'll build my own!" 

Sorta what we're all about when ya think on it. :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great car, VJ! Always loved that one! 

....just a thought....How well does it corner? hehehe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Great car, VJ! Always loved that one!
> 
> ....just a thought....How well does it corner? hehehe



you'll probably want to use the inside lane... hehehehe
actually, it's about as long as a AFX Vega funny car... so it handles well.
These life like power trains, with the magnets are GREAT for these conversions


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stretching VJ!!! If I'm driving that bad boy, I ain't really worrying about the turns, it's getting from point A to B the quickest...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Looooooooooooooong bug conversion = way Kewl!!*

V(HS)J,

Awesum....This is one Far OuT bUg MaN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

bOB...this whole thread is AWESUM...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Now I've seen it all! That Bug is way cool!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Awesome work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

VJ,
Amazing! And I'm lucky enough to have one of your masterpieces. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Were are those guide flags and copper pick-up's from???? Are you making them from scratch???What are You using??? Please inform me as these would be awesome for some of my own 1/43 conversions I'm working on.These are just what I'm looking for!!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL stuff Jimmy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nitroexpress said:


> Were are those guide flags and copper pick-up's from???? Are you making them from scratch???What are You using??? Please inform me as these would be awesome for some of my own 1/43 conversions I'm working on.These are just what I'm looking for!!!!!



I got them from Riggen.com, they're HO scale.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice bugster jimmy!made me smile...


----------

